# Solid Strike das richtige für mich???



## Stoertebiker (14. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen.
Hab mir im September im Warsteiner Bikepark mein Schlüsselbein zerlegt und dachte mir, dass ich ja nun genügend Zeit habe um meinen Freerider in Einzelteilen zu verkaufen und mir ein AM-Bike und einen Downhiller zu holen.
Das AM-Bike steht bereits im Keller. Beim Downhiller bin ich mir nicht so sicher, welcher der richtige für mich ist.
Fahre mit dem Downhiller wahrscheinlich zu 90% im Bikepark. Wohne in der nähe des Sauerlands, dementsprechend meisten Winterberg und ab und zu mal Willingen und Warstein. Alle drei Parks haben verhältnismäßig wenige Steinfelder und Steilstücke.
Vom Strike liest man ja immer wieder das es auf High-Speed ausgelegt ist und erst richtig in seinem Element ist, wenn es ruppig und schnell wird.
Ich werde aber keine Rennen fahren wollen. Mir geht's vorrangig eigentlich darum einfach Spaß auf dem Bike zu haben.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja was zu alle dem sagen ...

P.S. Gibt es mitllerweile Erfahrungen bezüglich der Haltbarkeit von den Anbauteile am Blackstar?  Also Teile die bei mehreren schon Probleme gemacht haben.


----------



## slayer80 (14. Januar 2016)

ZumFahrverhalten, ich sag mal so: Es ist ein Genuß, mit dem Strike mit Mach 9 durch Steinfelder zu knüppeln. 
Wenn die Strecke weniger knüppelt macht das Strike aber trotzdem Spaß - ich persönlich sehe keinen Grund, der da gegen das Strike spricht. 
Die Geo ist auf neutrales Kurvenverhalten ausgelegt, spricht: Damit kannst Du richtig vollgas ums Eck, das Rad wird irgendwann gutmütig und gleichmäßig ausbrechen. Deswegen die nicht ganz kurzen Kettenstreben - und diese sind der Grund, weshalb Du etwas mehr reißen musst, um das Strike auf das Hinterrad zu stellen. Brauchst halt bei manchen Aktionen etwas mehr Kraft, weniger Spaß macht es deswegen nicht. Springen z.B. geht damit sehr gut, Whippen auch, und einen Bunnyhop mache ich mit dem Strike über einen halben Meter hoch. 
Wenn Du n Strike zum Spielen willst, nimm vielleicht nicht gerade Größe L-XL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loki1987 (15. Januar 2016)

Um das mal in Relation zu setzen.
Ich hatte mit nem M/L Strike in Bischofsmais auf dem Flowcountry auch keine Probleme meine persönliche Maximalgeschwindigkeit zu fahren. Soll heißen, Bremsen wurden nur angetippt wenn absolut notwendig und somit war ich absolut an dem Limit welches ich MIR SELBST und meinem Fahrkönnen zutraue. Manche fahren das bestimmt noch etwas zügiger, aber mich hält dabei definitiv nicht das Bike zurück, ganz im Gegenteil sogar.
Die Strecke ist meiner Meinung nach das absolute Gegenteil von dem, was das Strike eigentlich bevorzugt. Insofern spricht das glaube ich für sich und sollte hinsichtlich Winterberg etwas mehr Aufschluss geben können. ISt sicher absolut machbar und bringt auch nicht weniger Spaß als mit anderen Rädern.
Ich war noch nicht in Willingen, aber was man so von Videos kennt würde ich sagen, das ist nahezu perfektes Terrain für das Strike. Schnell, hoch und weit. Das rad wird ja nicht schlechter, nur weil der Track nicht ganz so rumplig ist ;-)

ABER, ein Kumpel hat das Bike auch auf dem Flowcountry getestet und sich in der ersten Kurve hart abgelegt. Kam von nem alten V10 und war dementsprechend gewohnt das Bike mit dem Lenker um Kurven zu "lenken" und nicht aktiv reinzudrücken. Also eine kurze Gewöhnungsphase wirst du definitiv haben, wenn von etwas mit ~66Grad Lenkwinkel kommst. Es ist kein bike zum Stolperbiken. Sobald du halbwegs aktiv fährst und dem Rad auch Kommandos gibts fliegt es nur so durch jede Strecke.

Ich hab bisher jedes Jahr mit irgendeinem neuen Rahmen geliebäugelt. Das Strike hingegen geb ich nicht mehr her und wenns mal ausgemustert wird, geh ich los und kauf den Nachfolger.


----------



## Stoertebiker (15. Januar 2016)

Das klingt ja tendenziell erstmal alles ganz gut!
Schonmal vielen Dank für eure ausführlichen Antworten!
Bin vorher ein Radon Swoop 175 gefahren. Nen Freerider/Enduro mit 180mm Federweg.
Bin 1,81 groß und wiege fahrfertig wahrscheinlich knapp 90 kg. Ich denke da müsste ich mit dem M/L Rahmen ganz gut bedient sein oder?!
Bin jetzt auch nich so der große Trickser. Mehr als ab und zu mal nen kleiner Whip wird da wohl nich drin sein. Dafür komme ich auch einfach zu selten los (denke ca 8-12 Parktage pro Saison).
Wo liegen denn in euren Augen die Nachteile/ Schwachpunkte bei einem Strike?
Welche sind die anfälligsten Teile?
Habt ihr schon was von Rahmenbrüchen gehört?


----------



## Loki1987 (15. Januar 2016)

Wenn du ganz lieb fragst, erklärt dir der Matze vielleicht warum das Strike ganz besonders haltbar ist 
Alternativ such mal nach dem Präsentationsvideo zum Strike. Das Teil ist durchdacht, um den Rahmen würd ich mir keine Sorgen machen.
Meins läuft absolut problemlos.. 
Ich bin so groß wie du und fahr M/L mit nem kürzeren 30mm Vorbau.
Wenn mans wendiger mag, geht auch das S/M klar. Fühlt sich nicht beengt an oder dergleichen. Reine Geschmackssache ob du eher längere oder kürzere Bikes bevorzugst. Ich mag die Laufruhe in Kombination mit der spritzigeren Lenkung des 30mm Vorbaus.


----------



## m0h (16. Januar 2016)

Also ich besitze mein Strike auch nun ca. 1 jahr und muss sagen das ich fast nichts an dem Bike aus zu setzen habe. Es ist sehr gutmütig bei kleinen Fahrfehlern und auch sehr spurtreu. Das einzigste was mich bisschen stört ist die niedrige Tretlagerhöhe, da du schon einige mehr Schläge auf den Carbon Schutz bekommst. Ich fahre ein M/L mit 1,87m und habe für mich dadurch die perfekte Größe gefunden. 

Anfällige Teile sind aus meiner Erfahrung bis jetzt der Carbon Schutz um das Kettenblatt vorne sowie die untere Kettenführung aus Plastik, die es mir schonmal abgerissen hat.


----------



## Stoertebiker (16. Januar 2016)

Ok ... Fährst du gerne etwas kleinere Rahmen?
Bin ja 1,81 groß und hatte dieselbe Rahmengröße im Visier. 
Das da ein Carbonschutz unter dem Tretlager ist, wusste ich noch garnicht. Auf allen Bildern die ich gesehen habe war sowas garnich zu erkennen, oder kann man den nur optional nachrüsten?


----------



## Loki1987 (17. Januar 2016)

Da ist noch ein Bashguard am KB montiert, den sieht man auf den Bildern nicht, ist am Bike aber wohl immer dabei.
Wobei ich persönlich nun m0h´s Eindruck bezüglich des Tretlagers garnicht teilen kann. Im Gegenteil. Das Strike bleibt angenehm hoch im Federweg und deshalb sackt das Tretlager nicht so tief ein wie bei vielen anderen Bikes. Das gleicht vieles aus.
Das ist aber denke ich einfach eine sehr subjektive Geschichte. Wenn ich daran denke, dass vor einigen jahren mir Leute erzählen wollten sie würden mit einem 380mm hohen Tretlager plötzlich überall hängen bleiben...
Ich hatte das Problem jedenfalls noch nicht. Vielleicht trete ich auch zu wenig, wer weiß


----------



## m0h (17. Januar 2016)

Ja ich meinte den Bashguard am Kettenblatt. Der bekommt das meiste ab wenn du an nem Felsen hängen bleibst im Steinfeld. Also zwei Kriterien wollte ich bei dem Bike, 1. sollte es noch wendig sein bei 2. ruhiger Charakteristik und Spurtreue bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten. Und das erfüllt es auf jeden Fall. Die Bezeichnung heißt zwar M/L aber das Bike fühlt sich schon ziemlich lange an für mich.


----------



## Loki1987 (17. Januar 2016)

Tja, so unterschiedlich sind da die Geschmäcker. Ich fand das S/M zu kompakt.
Ich hab jetzt schon so ziemlich alle Größenverteilungen gehört. 1,75m Leute auf L/XL Rahmen und 1,90m auf S/M und alle waren sie anscheinend zufrieden.
Das schöne daran, wenn man 1,80m ist ist ja, dass einem das S/M ziemlich perfekt passt, außer man will es etwas raciger und/oder bevorzugt längere bikes. Andererseits wird einem das M/L aber auch ziemlich sicher nicht zu groß sein, außer man kommt nur mit extrem kleinen Bikes klar. Somit hast die Qual der Wahl und kannst nach Bauchgefühl gehen.
Und wenns doch die falsche Größe war, dann kann man mit nem reach adjust Steuersatz oder nem kürzeren Vorbau kostengünstig eine "Zwischengröße" basteln so wie ich es gemacht hab und das Problem ist auch gelöst.


----------



## Stoertebiker (23. Februar 2016)

So.
Die Entscheidung ist gefallen.
Habe mir jetzt ein gebrauchtes Black Star in M/L gekauft, welches ich am Sonntag abhole. 
kanns kaum mehr abwarten.
Habe mich für M/L entschieden, da ich gerne etwas längere Rahmen fahre.
Evtl. wird der Vorbau dann noch gegen einen kürzeren getauscht.
Bin nur etwas überfragt, da der Lenker ja aus Carbon ist und nicht alle Vorbauten für Carbonlenker geeignet sind.
@Loki1987 was für einen Vorbau verwendest du denn eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loki1987 (23. Februar 2016)

Ich verwende den 30mm Direct Mount Vorbau von Spank. Passt auch farblich sehr schön zum schwarz gelben rad, wenn man ihn in der Team Variante kauft.

Alternativ bietet Deity noch den Micro Stem an, der ist aber noch etwas teurer.

EDIT:
Glückwunsch zum Rad!


----------



## Stoertebiker (23. Februar 2016)

Alles Klar.
Genau den selben von Spank hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst. 
War mir nur nicht sicher, ob der für Carbonlenker geeignet ist.


----------



## Loki1987 (23. Februar 2016)

Zum Carbon kann ich nix sagen. Ich fahr einen Alulenker von Syntace. Frag doch einfach mal bei spank an.
Wobei, er ist zumindest sauber verarbeitet, also sollte da auch nicht so viel passieren denke ich. Die meisten funktionieren ja problemlos solange da nichts einkerbt oder sehr ungleich klemmt.


----------



## Stoertebiker (17. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen.
Mittlerweile kann ich sahen,  dass ich mit dem Strike extrem zufrieden bin.
Die Laufruhe ist unglaublich, was natürlich etwas zu Lasten der Wendigkeit bzw verspieltheit ausfällt.
Zur Zeit habe ich leider einen Defekt an dem Rad und muss erst die Ersatzteile beschaffen.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich am HR noch viel Platz zum Rahmen habe ... die Überlegung War,  dass das Strike sich evtl etwas wendiger fahren würde, wenn ich trotz 27,5" auf die 26" Einstellung wechsele. Mal interessehalber so montiert und würde im Prinzip Problemlos klappen.
Hat das schonmal wer probiert oder weiß  wie die geometrischen Auswirkungen aussehen würden?


----------



## Loki1987 (17. September 2016)

Sei vorsichtig damit. Das ist abhängig vom Dämpfer. Den reisst es dir sonst bei voller Compression ab, bzw den Ausgleichsbehälter. Mit dem CCDB sollte es gerade so passen laut Solid.
Wobei ich bezweifle, dass es dem Handling zuträglich ist. Ich hatte am Anfang das selbe geplant. Aber nach den ersten Fahrten hab ich dann auf den Versuch verzichtet, da ich ehrlich gesagt nichts vermisse.


----------

